# 2 Color player name transfers



## WearItOutIdaho (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone here know of a company that does player names like transfer express's express names in a 2 color combination. I have been seeing this style around lately but I don't know if the place doing them is printing each shirt or if they are getting them done as a transfer and then pressing them on. Thanks.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Stahls maybe? Doesn't TE offer them as a kit?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Most are probably CAD cutting heat press vinyl......


----------



## WearItOutIdaho (May 20, 2009)

I did try cad cutting vinyl, and it works fine when you do a white base with a colored fill, but I have had requests for the reverse and the color bleeds through the white. Jean They do, but only in limited colors that don't fit my needs. The high schools in my area use green or purple as their primary color with black and white accents.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you Tried Ace-Transfer's or have someone screen print them?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

As selenac said, custom screen print or digital transfers may be your answer. Several companies listed in the preferred vendor section may be able to help you or find a local screen printer.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

You could punch out the base color so the white fill is pressed directly to the garment. Or, you could have print/cut transfers made, which is a huge time saver.


----------

